# The network location cannot be reached



## steve40503a (Aug 18, 2011)

About one week ago while using TivoToGo to transfer recordings from my Tivo to my PC I started receiving the message The network location cannot be reached. For information about network troubleshooting, see Windows Help along with the status showing Interrupted.

The transfer starts at zero percent and never gets any further. With TivoToGo still in this interruppted status I look in my recording destination folder (in my case C:\tivo) and I see a 1 to 3 meg partial .tivo file so I know it is starting the transfer.

I enabled all logging and re-started my PC as required to activate the additional TivoToGo logging.
The Tivo Log File (DownloadManager.log) shows the following error message:

08/18/2011 10:00:31.359-04:00	0x00000c08 CURLExe::CurlExeInternalData:arseErrorFile: 306:	!!!###Error during download: curl: (28) Operation too slow. Less than 1 bytes/sec transfered the last 30 seconds

I am running a Series 2 Tivo with single tuner
My Tivo software version is 9.3.2b-01-2-140
My PC is running Windows XP Professional with the current Windows updates
I am running TivoToGo version 2.8.2
I am running the AVG Freeware version of virus protection software
I am using a Linksys wireless router but am using a wired Linksys USB200M adapter to connect the
Tivo to the PC.

While the transfers fail 98 percent of the time I was successful in transferring two half-hour programs a couple of days ago.

The problem doesnt seem to be with one particular channel or program that I have recorded and am trying to transfer.

Each time it fails I power off/on the Tivo, power off/on the Linksys router, and my PC to reset everything.

I tried my second PC which is running TioToGo version 2.8 with the same failure message.

Since I have the capability to restore PCs from my HP home server I restored my second PC to a backup I took a year and a half-ago which just had bare bones Windows XP Home Edition on it.
I installed TivoToGo version 2.8.2. I tried the transfer again and it still failed with the same message.
I thought that this attempt would prove that it is not my AVG Freeware anti-virus software. I also turned off Windows XP automatic updates so it cant be a Microsoft Windows security update that is causing the problem. I have Windows Firewall turned off on both PCs.

While searching the Tivo support forums I noticed that the only other instances of someone else getting this message that there did not seem to be a concrete resolution posted to this problem.

I read also that I can transfer using a standard browser and bypassing the TivoToGo software. I put in the IP address for my Tivo in the URL of my browser and entered user name tivo and password my Tivo Media Access Key. I picked the download option for a particular recorded show and it still fails (I get a small .tivo partial file on my C drive). I believe this proves that it is not my TivoToGo software that is broken. I did however completely un-install and re-install TivoToGo version 2.8.2 (even once tried an older version I have (2.6.1) and while the message was a little different the transfer still failed with a partial file transferred).

At this point I think that the only things that it can be are:
1) The Linksys USB200M adapter so I have ordered a new one (still waiting for it to arrive to try it).
2) The software level of my Tivo box (9.3.2b-01-2-140) but I dont know when the Tivo software was last updated on my Tivo box. Maybe I just got this update when the problem started and there is a software bug in the Tivo software.
3) The USB ports on the back of my Tivo (I have tried both) are going bad or something on the Tivo mother board is going bad.

Any help or other suggestions of what I might try that anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.
I also have the complete Zipped log files if someone would like me to e-mail them.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Let's start with the AVG, disabled.


----------



## steve40503a (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry that my description of the problem had so much detail but I did mention that I restored my second PC with a bare bones Windows XP Home edition (only Windows installed) and installed TivoToGo 2.8.2 (no AVG installed) and received the same error message.

But thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## steve40503a (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I may have found my problem. As I mentioned in my original post, recordings get partially transferred (1 to 3 MB) and then stalls with the error message The network location cannot be reached. For information about network troubleshooting, see Windows Help along with the status showing Interrupted.

What I failed to mention in my first post was that on August 8, 2011 I had to replace my Comcast cable box (a Motorola DCT2224) with a PACE RNG110 from my local Comcast office. My old box started pixelating while watching certain channels and then finally just could not receive any channels. 

It seems that if I try to transfer recordings made prior to the new cable box being installed they transfer just fine. Recordings made after the new cable box was installed sometimes work and sometimes fail (stall) as mentioned above.

I did some (actually MUCH) searching on the internet and found transfer problems reported by other cable customers that have the PACE RNG110 cable box. According to those posts it supposedly has something to do with the much newer PACE RNG110 cable box using some type of copy protection.

Whats really odd is that if I record a series program from HBO or SHOWTIME on their regular broadcast stations they fail to transfer (stall). If I play them the next day after they are released using ON DEMAND (Comcast channel 1) and set up a manual recording on the Tivo to record them they transfer just fine. I suppose because Comcast is not sending the copy protection data to the Tivo.

Anyway, Comcast is going to ship me two replacement boxes. They cannot tell me of course which model(s) I will receive but Im wishing really hard for an older Motorola box.

I will post again when this issue is hopefully resolved.


----------



## steve40503a (Aug 18, 2011)

Problem solved.

I have been discussing this problem with a friend of mine who has the following equipment:
Comcast PACE RNG110 set top box.
Humax Tivo box with built-in DVD burner

I have the following equipment:
Comcast PACE RNG110 set top box.
Tivo Series 2 single tuner.

After reading some entries on a Comcast help forum it seems that others are having problems recording and transferring recordings from the Tivo to the PC made from TVLAND (Comcast channel 32 in our area) and from the SYFY channel (Comcast channel 127 in our area).

When using Tivo Desktop (TivoToGo) to attempt to transfer recordings and then selecting the Pick Recordings to Transfer button we both get the screen showing the columns Title, Episode, Date Recorded, Duration, Approx. Size, and Status.

On my screen in front of the Title I just see the usual square check-box to select which recording(s) to transfer and in the Status column mine is always blank.

On his screen in front of the Title he sees the usual square check-box to select which recording(s) to transfer and the Status column is blank also. The exception is programs with copy protection which in front of the Title he sees a red circle with a line through it and in the Status column he sees Copy protected. While neither of us have checked all channels in our Comcast cable line-up it seems to always occur for any show recorded from the TVLAND and SYFY channels.

We presume that since the Humax Tivo has the built-in DVD burner that the Tivo software (or built-in Humax firmware) puts the red circle with a line through it in front of the Title and the Copy protected in the Status column.

In a perfect world the Tivo Series 2 box software (even on a box that does not have a built-in DVD burner) would also provide this information.

Instead, as I reported earlier in my post I from Tivo Desktop (TivoToGo) version 2.8.2 (and version 2.8) I can select the program(s) that are copy protected and when the transfer starts I get the message The network location cannot be reached. For information about network troubleshooting, see Windows Help along with the status showing Interrupted.

When I tried the same transfer(s) using Tivo Desktop (TivoToGo) version 2.7 I can select the program(s) that are copy protected and when the transfer starts I get the message The System Cannot Find the File Specified along with the status showing Failed.


----------

